# D600 - Entry level FX



## DiskoJoe (Apr 26, 2012)

Another full frame DSLR on the horizon: Nikon D600 | Nikon Rumors


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah i saw this and wondering what it really will look like. The D400 has some people talking like it should be a FX camera as well. You never know until it is announced by nikon.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 26, 2012)

WOW there's loads of information there


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Apr 27, 2012)

Great News, i was tempted to look at the D800 but i'm glad that i managed to hold  , i think this new D600 will be the replacement of the D400 because its not logical that Nikon will have 4 FX cameras (D4,D800,D600,D400), I think the other 2 cameras that will come out apart from the D600 this year are of course the D5200 and the D7100\D8000.

update on the D600 - More Nikon D600 rumors | Nikon Rumors



The price of the D600 is rumored to be very low - maybe as low as $1500.
The sensor inside the D600 will probably be 24MP (made by Sony, modified by Nikon).
The D600 will probably not have an internal AF motor, which means it will work only with AF-S lenses (just like the D3200 and D5100).
The D600 will have HD video.
Announcement before Photokina (September 2012).
One or more low-priced f/4 lenses will be announced with the D600. For example, Nikon recently filed a patent for a 24-70mm f/3.5-4.5 full frame lens which seems to be designed for a cheaper FX DSLR body.

​


----------



## Markw (Apr 27, 2012)

StandingBear1983 said:


> Great News, i was tempted to look at the D800 but i'm glad that i managed to hold  , i think this new D600 will be the replacement of the D400 because *its not logical that Nikon will have 4 FX cameras* (D4,D800,D600,D400), I think the other 2 cameras that will come out apart from the D600 this year are of course the D5200 and the D7100\D8000.



Nikon has 4 DX cameras (D3200, D5100, D7000, D300s).  Each cater to different people.  It would make sense, should they be able to stagger the sensors enough, that they could, indeed, have 4 FX lines (which would properly be titled D600, D700, D800, D4) since the D800 was *not *a true D700 successor.  Until one is announced, the D700 holds its own place in the lineup.  The two are clearly different classes of cameras.

Personally, I don't think this will happen either.  It seems like Nikon is beefing up their DX lineup from the bottom up in order to justify making the D400 an FX D600.  The D3200 looks quite impressive for an entry-level camera.  Quite impressive, indeed.  If the D5200 holds the same kind of improvement, with it already having a D7000 sensor, and both needing upgrades this year, that and the D7000 successor sensor would essentially be the same.  And that won't happen.  So, what I think they'll do is have the D5200 take the place we all thought the D7100 would take, and bump the D7100 up to a level we thought the D400 would be at.  So, this would give them a beefed up DX lineup, and allow the true D300s successor to be bumped to FX, the D600.  I was always a skeptic to this happening, but it does make sense now.

Real D3200 = Theoretical D5200
Real D5200 = Theoretical D7100
Real D7100 = Theoretical D400
Real D400 = Real D600FX.

So, no D400 name.  I think you will see everything that the camera is intended to be in a beefed up D7100.  You'll have the camera, just not the name.  And, essentially, what we know as the D7000 line will be dropped, and moved up to take over the D400's spot with corresponding upgrades in build quality, buffer, etc, etc.

Mark


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 27, 2012)

If its on the 'Net, it has to be true. And an entry level budget  full frame would produce more pro photographers, shares of bestbuy and amazon stock would go through the roof


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Apr 27, 2012)

Interesting rumour, I think it makes sense also to release this camera. As we can guess it will be a huge huge hit for Nikon. 

I'm still a bit confused though about it all..I thought Nikon were planning to keep producing the D700 for a start? I am keen to go full frame soon, but despite all these recent announcements. D700 prices are not coming down by much, they are really holding their value on the USED market. It would be truly groundbreaking if Nikon released a FX camera which is selling for cheaper than D700's are at the moment on the USED market.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 27, 2012)

Used D700's in Tampa are going around 1600-1700 hundred. I've been thinking about buying one as a backup body.  I wouldn't want an entry level which we know will lack knobs, controls, great viewfinder, fast focus, and overall quality of build compared to higher end bodies.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 27, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> Used D700's in Tampa are going around 1600-1700 hundred. I've been thinking about buying one as a backup body.  I wouldn't want an entry level which we know will lack knobs, controls, great viewfinder, fast focus, and overall quality of build compared to higher end bodies.



I wish it was like that up here lol. They are still around the 2k mark.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 27, 2012)

gsgary said:


> WOW there's loads of information there



Lots of hearsay and gossip, too.


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2012)

FX image sensors cost more to make, because they can't make as many FX sensors on a single wafer of silicon as they can the 1/2 as big APS-C size image sensor.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Apr 27, 2012)

KmH said:


> FX image sensors cost more to make, because they can't make as many FX sensors on a single wafer of silicon as they can the 1/2 as big APS-C size image sensor.



Not just that according to an online quote I just saw when researching the matter..

'You would expect that since fx is twice the size of the Dx chip that it would be twice the cost. nope! due to the larger wafer size the percentage of loss due to defects is much higher. Coupled with the increase in complexity and circuit designs and the multi layers of micro lenses and circuits the loss is even higher. Thats why the DX sensors cost up to 1/10 the FX sensors.''


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 27, 2012)

I am hoping Nikon comes out with a d600 but by the sounds of it the build quality seems even lower than a d7000. I want a full frame d7000 not a d5100. I don't think the price will be as low as most people here hope, infant it might be more along the line of the d800 as well.


----------



## ghache (Apr 27, 2012)

I guess a d600 or a d400 whatever they call it with a FX sensor in the high 1k low 2 k range would be nice. i would be all over it.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 27, 2012)

Why would anyone buy a medicro body with an FX sensor....   wait its back to the shares of bestbuy/amazon going up right =)


----------



## ghache (Apr 27, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Why would anyone buy a medicro body with an FX sensor....   wait its back to the shares of bestbuy/amazon going up right =)



i doubt a new FX camera from nikon that would replace the d300s or even the d7000 would have a body of less quality than a d300s or d7000, I really doubt it.


----------



## Mrgiggls (Apr 27, 2012)

This was 1000% inevitable.  The technology of the high end eventually filters down to the enthusiast level gear.  

Why a pro sensor in a budget body?  Pretty simple. Not everyone needs a fully weatherproof magnesium alloy body and a button for everything and are happy to get some pro-level tech on the cheap.

Not everyone who buys a camera at BB is a insta-pro fauxtograffer.  Some of us do this because we enjoy it and like to get the most bang for our hobby-buck.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 27, 2012)

I understand. But hobbyists and students aren't excluded from having mid-grade gear that has full frame, decent body, excellent view finder and LCD rear, and the other stuff that comes along with an extra few hundred bux.  Nothing to do with pro/hobbyist/fauxtagrapher.  Your labels can go with any gear available.


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 28, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Why would anyone buy a medicro body with an FX sensor....   wait its back to the shares of bestbuy/amazon going up right =)


Well think of it this way, I wanted 24-70 2.8 and 16-35 and have full advantage of dof. I understand Build quality matters but how often are we roughing it with our cameras? The money saved on body goes to lenses, and when my lens collection is complete i am free to move up to a higher quality camera. Right now the logical step from d7000 seems like a d800 but at more than 2x the cost it's a little high. I sell the d7000 and my wide angle and recover about 1500, going to 2000 from 1500 isn't so bad, going to 3000 is a little bit much. In the end I am not really seeing limitations of the d7000, although I know I can benefit from an fx, but the price point is too high. I simply have gear lust, however if Nikon comes out with d600 I can give in to my gear lust, and use that for a full cycle, and from there I can only go up higher in the Nikon chain so next cycle they would have me as a d810 client. Also by that time I would most likely have better fx lenses, so I can spend more money on th body.


----------



## poker_jake (Apr 29, 2012)

zamanakhan said:
			
		

> Well think of it this way, I wanted 24-70 2.8 and 16-35 and have full advantage of dof. I understand Build quality matters but how often are we roughing it with our cameras? The money saved on body goes to lenses, and when my lens collection is complete i am free to move up to a higher quality camera. Right now the logical step from d7000 seems like a d800 but at more than 2x the cost it's a little high. I sell the d7000 and my wide angle and recover about 1500, going to 2000 from 1500 isn't so bad, going to 3000 is a little bit much. In the end I am not really seeing limitations of the d7000, although I know I can benefit from an fx, but the price point is too high. I simply have gear lust, however if Nikon comes out with d600 I can give in to my gear lust, and use that for a full cycle, and from there I can only go up higher in the Nikon chain so next cycle they would have me as a d810 client. Also by that time I would most likely have better fx lenses, so I can spend more money on th body.



What's wrong with a d700? Plenty of MPs, great image quality, weather sealed, and gets 8 fps with battery grip. I guess unless video is a must but it is a great camera. FX is unbelievable and once you taste it you will wonder how aps c ever cut it. I preordered a d800 but decided to wait for a true d700 replacement but in no hurry.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2012)

Seems to me that a D600 could easily slot right in underneath the D700 price point, and the SAME sensor could be used in a D700x or High-Rez D700.

The question I think is, "How to achieve good video functionality in a D700 body?"

Canon did pretty well with the 5D and 5D-II cameras, which were fairly low-tech, $389-grade EOS Elan type bodies...only with full-frame sensors, and an old, cast-off AF system from the 20D/30D APS-C systems that came before. The older, 51-point AF system used in the D300,D300s,D3 series and the D700 is still amply capable, and might make it easier to keep the price of a D700x at say, $2199 at introduction, maybe dropping to $1999 as sales taper off, and allowing a lower-spec'd D600 to nestle right in and DOMINATE the $1500-$1599 price point formerly occupied by the D300s.

What we know right now,today, is that the D300s is the longest-in-the-tooth and most-overdue for replacement of all the Nikon bodies. Who knows though, what Nikon will do. I just get the feeling that it's a 50/50 chance that the D300s goes to FX...or stays DX ! lol


----------



## zamanakhan (Apr 29, 2012)

poker_jake said:


> zamanakhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loose video, which admittedly I don't use often. But it's a feature I will miss when I don't have it like the swivel screen on d5000. I will also loose double card slots, the iso performance is better but not holy crap that's clean better. Also I am going down pixels, and it's previous generation tech, I want to move forward not backwards. Also you cannot buy a d700 for $1500 new it's all used.I guess I may get a d700 if I could find one for 1500 in good condition, but I would ultimately like to get a brand new one and will probably wait till the end of the summer to go full frame, see if Nikon comes out with anything. Until than I'll get a fast 50 and a 16-35 and save up for 24-70.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 29, 2012)

If Nikon does this I think they're confusing their market even more.  Obviously, I'm not Nikon and I'm no god of business, but I think they have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too many bands and I think it causes all sorts of confusion with their consumers.  

It used to be "amateur, prosumer, pro"...... now it's "MWAC, Amateur, Fairly Serious Amateur, Professional Wannabe, Budding Professional, Professional, Professional With a Monkey, God".


----------



## greybeard (Apr 29, 2012)

Will this be a step up from the D7000?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2012)

I love-love-love that list!!! Good one dude! Quoting manaheim:"MWAC, Amateur, Fairly Serious Amateur, Professional Wannabe, Budding Professional, Professional, Professional With a Monkey, God"."

Yeah...there sure are a LOT of camera segments these days. It does seem odd at times, but the people who really monitor and study the camera business, like say Thom Hogan, and others who have advanced degrees in marketing, have repeatedly stated that this type of market segmentation is needed in today's camera business. I'm not a camera-industry expert, and I do not have an advanced degree in marketing or product development like say Thom does, so I read his web site with quite a bit of interest. Apparently, as d-slr cameras have come to be more of a consumer electronics product, segmentation by price, in fairly discrete steps, is what allows companies to have good sales results. And, when one actually looks at the sheer number of cameras on the market at any one time, there are a LOT of them! At times, older models inter-mix with newer ones, like the time when we had D40,D40x,D60,D3000,D5000,D90,D300s ALL available on the market, in the retail and mail-order and web channels, at the SAME time!!! SEVEN APS-C Nikons, all available "new". Even though three of the bodies had been officially *end-of-life *designated *(EOL) *there were still PLENTY of brand-new, older-stock D40 and D60's available for months and months.

I guess the way it works is that consumers want to buy the best THEY can afford. So, if their budget allows a $699 camera, THAT is what they buy. If it is $899, so be it. If it is $1099, fine. $1299, okay. 7-9-11-13 hundred. That is the way Nikon and Canon and Sony look at things. With the sucky economy we've had for the past three,four years, it has apparently become more important than ever to have a product matrix that has very few, or no, real glaring gaps in it. If there are gaps, it turns into "no sale". Whereas we once had *good-better-best* we now have something a bit more like your clever ""MWAC, Amateur, Fairly Serious Amateur, Professional Wannabe, Budding Professional, Professional, Professional With a Monkey, God"."

Addendum: another thought just hit me. You know the people who always try and buy LAST YEA'S MODEL a while after the "new models" come out??? Those people are pretty common, and I think they are the reason that deliberate overlap and inter-mixing of new and older models is actually not a bad thing, but a GOOD thing, a net positive, for both retailers and manufacturers. Buying earlier technology at a markdown or with a rebate or a bundle allows retailers and manufacturers a way to "harvest profits" with remaining stock. For example, the D90, once un-affordable for many MWACs and Professional Wannabes at its original price, is now a lower-cost but still very viable, nice camera, so nobody has to take a huge loss on un-sellable stock.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Apr 29, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Addendum: another thought just hit me. You know the people who always try and buy LAST YEA'S MODEL a while after the "new models" come out??? Those people are pretty common, and I think they are the reason that deliberate overlap and inter-mixing of new and older models is actually not a bad thing, but a GOOD thing, a net positive, for both retailers and manufacturers. Buying earlier technology at a markdown or with a rebate or a bundle allows retailers and manufacturers a way to "harvest profits" with remaining stock. For example, the D90, once un-affordable for many MWACs and Professional Wannabes at its original price, is now a lower-cost but still very viable, nice camera, so nobody has to take a huge loss on un-sellable stock.



Yep, you just described me! I am one of those, got my D90 the minute the D7000 came out. And despite all this lust over Nikon's new tech, I still find the D90 can astonish me in terms of the IQ it produces. 

At the same time, I would snap up a D800 tomorrow if I could. This is the first camera that has got me in a frenzy tbh! But I know I will be sensible and will continue to plan my upgrade path to a more modest D700. Or if I go the unlikely route and stay DX, I will be very tempted by a 24MP D7100 or D400 early next year when I look to upgrade.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 1, 2012)

Update :

Rumor: Aptina developing a new full frame CMOS sensor for Nikon | Nikon Rumors


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 10, 2012)

Update! :

More Nikon D600 specs | Nikon Rumors



*39 AF points* (with an option of 11 AF points)
*5 fps* (same as the D700, the D800 has 4fps)
2 SD card slots *with Eye-fi support*
*Build-in retouching images functionality*
*Built-in flash with sync speed of 1/250s*
*Two user settings: U1 and U2*
*Fn button*
 


GPS
HD video
The sensor inside the D600 will probably be 24MP (made by Sony, modified by Nikon)
The new camera will be marketed as an entry level full frame camera
Auto DX crop mode
In-camera RAW editor
Built in time-lapse functionality
Possibly with build-in HDR
Possibly with integrated GPS
New external battery grip
To be released this summer
The D600 will probably not have an internal AF motor, which means it will work only with AF-S lenses (just like the D3200 and D5100)
The price of the D600 is rumored to be very low - maybe as low as $1500
Announcement before Photokina (September 2012)
One or more low-priced f/4 lenses will be announced with the D600. For example, Nikon recently filed a patent for a 24-70mm f/3.5-4.5 full frame lens which seems to be designed for a cheaper FX DSLR body


----------



## Mach0 (May 10, 2012)

If the price is that low, it should sell like crazy lol. Hopefully, d700's will drop in price.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (May 10, 2012)

StandingBear1983 said:


> Update! :
> 
> More Nikon D600 specs | Nikon Rumors
> 
> ...



Wow, this camera sounds like a dream come true!

It's obvious aswell from the specs Nikon will not just be aiming at consumers with this camera, it would seem that this will be highly competant camera at  alow price if true. If the price is as low as that, which sounds crazy! Canon will have to be worried when they have priced the 5D MK3 at £3000 for the body only.

I still think the D4 is the best DSLR ever created though and it would take alot for me to change my mind on that! But it's fantastic that Nikon are going to share full frame tech with the masses more.


----------



## Mach0 (May 10, 2012)

Nikon_Josh said:
			
		

> Wow, this camera sounds like a dream come true!
> 
> It's obvious aswell from the specs Nikon will not just be aiming at consumers with this camera, it would seem that this will be highly competant camera at  alow price if true. If the price is as low as that, which sounds crazy! Canon will have to be worried when they have priced the 5D MK3 at £3000 for the body only.
> 
> I still think the D4 is the best DSLR ever created though and it would take alot for me to change my mind on that! But it's fantastic that Nikon are going to share full frame tech with the masses more.



The only crummy part is not having AF for those of us with older lenses. But hey, new glass is always nice too lol.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (May 10, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true, that is a blow if true. I mean even my D90 has a built in focus motor. But I guess a line has to be drawn somewhere when you are producing a body like this for such a low price! But your right, we now have an excuse to buy new lenses! I always need to find excuses to buy new gear.. my bank account dosen't seem to enjoy my excuses though.


----------



## Mach0 (May 10, 2012)

Nikon_Josh said:
			
		

> Very true, that is a blow if true. I mean even my D90 has a built in focus motor. But I guess a line has to be drawn somewhere when you are producing a body like this for such a low price! But your right, we now have an excuse to buy new lenses! I always need to find excuses to buy new gear.. my bank account dosen't seem to enjoy my excuses though.



I love my d90 but at this price it's tempting.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 10, 2012)

I had a feeling that its only a matter of time with Nikon budget FX, they really are red hot this year if i may say so .


----------



## jake337 (May 10, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> Nikon_Josh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Definitely true, but as long as it meters AI, AIS lens I'll be happy.
D600
35 f1.4 ais
50 f1.2 ais
85 f1.4 ais
135 f2 ais
180 f2.8 ais
200 f2 ais
300 f2.8 ais

I'd be happy!!!


----------



## Sifor (May 10, 2012)

First post, long time lurker. Remember the absent AF motor will most likely be a way of differentiating the D600 from the D800, rather than a cost consideration.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 11, 2012)

Update :

Nikon D600 release probability now at 80% | Nikon Rumors


----------



## zamanakhan (May 11, 2012)

If it is just a d7000 with ff than it will be a hit, but if they drop cls, or 3 way bkt, 2nd command wheel or top LCD, than its not for me. I don't care about the af motor, as all the best current lenses have afs. But I still want a magnesium frame and somewhat weather sealing like the d7000. I dont want to be moving backwards.


----------



## ghache (May 11, 2012)

fx body without a built in motor....mmmehh.


----------



## belial (May 11, 2012)

Wow a full frame for that cheap would be a death blow to canon. Seems its time to start selling my canon gear. Luckily for canon they have other markets as they're about to be beaten completely out of the camera market


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 11, 2012)

ghache said:


> fx body without a built in motor....mmmehh.



Only really matters if you have old lenses without AF-S, anyhow, this is specifically for new users that will have there first FX DSLR, if you want a inner motor go for the D800\D700, its almost a perfect buisness move, because then more pepole will buy new AF-S FX lenses when they buy the D600. but also we gain a half priced FX DSLR, everybody wins .


----------



## jake337 (May 11, 2012)

StandingBear1983 said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > fx body without a built in motor....mmmehh.
> ...



As long as it meters AI, AIS lens it will still be a win for me.


----------



## jake337 (May 11, 2012)

zamanakhan said:


> If it is just a d7000 with ff than it will be a hit, but if they drop cls, or 3 way bkt, 2nd command wheel or top LCD, than its not for me. I don't care about the af motor, as all the best current lenses have afs. But I still want a magnesium frame and somewhat weather sealing like the d7000. I dont want to be moving backwards.



No AF-S in these lens yet.
800 f5.6
180 f2.8
135 f2 
105 f2
50 f1.2
14 f2.8


I believe none of the tilt shift lens are AF-S.  Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 11, 2012)

jake337 said:


> zamanakhan said:
> 
> 
> > If it is just a d7000 with ff than it will be a hit, but if they drop cls, or 3 way bkt, 2nd command wheel or top LCD, than its not for me. I don't care about the af motor, as all the best current lenses have afs. But I still want a magnesium frame and somewhat weather sealing like the d7000. I dont want to be moving backwards.
> ...



I can live with that...apart maybe from that nice 50 1.2f, i was planning to get that in the future, but i have in the meantime the 50mm 1.8G which is not too bad at all


----------



## jake337 (May 11, 2012)

StandingBear1983 said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > zamanakhan said:
> ...



Yeah, I understand only certain people wouldn't mind manual focus everything.


----------



## zamanakhan (May 11, 2012)

I don't understand why people are so focused on the Af motors. if you started out with an entry level camera like I did and bought new gear rather than used, chances are you have more afs lenses. The only non afs lens I can see the newcomers having would be perhaps the 50 1:8 as it is sooo overly hyped most likely has to do with its price, not saying its a bad lens but just talk to someone that doesn't even have a camera, they want that crazy "bokeh" and everyone says the 50 is the best for it. This is a great strategy for Nikon, if you start out with a d3100 and you know you want to go fx one day, you will buy lenses that are new and work with the new system, not go for used Af lenses which Nikon makes no money on. This is what I did, I have no Af lenses, even the ones I bought used, I made sure they had afs. I would gladly give up the Af motor for lighter weight and cost reduction. If the camera is sub 1500 it will be a huge hit end of story pretty much. Not only that but it will make me buy new lenses if I buy the new camera! Not immediately go for used ones, Nikon will give me an upgrade path where I will buy this camera and a gold ring, as it will be easier for me to afford one with the lower price of the camera. Than during the next release I will go for the d800, eventually only upgrading bodies and not buying any extra lenses. Of course canon users will be mad, and all the nikonites will say "you guys have no cool affordable FF CAMERAS" and the canon guys will respond with, it's because canon only has pro gear. Eventually canon will come out with their own to compete and in the long run it will all even out.


----------



## Markw (May 12, 2012)

zamanakhan said:


> The only non afs lens I can see the newcomers having would be perhaps the 50 1:8 as it is sooo overly hyped.



Well..there _is _a 50mm AF-s. 

Mark


----------



## Mach0 (May 12, 2012)

zamanakhan said:
			
		

> The only non afs lens I can see the newcomers having would be perhaps the 50 1:8 as it is sooo overly hyped most likely has to do with its price, not saying its a bad lens but just talk to someone that doesn't even have a camera, they want that crazy "bokeh" and everyone says the 50 is the best for it. .



It all depends.  Some people have been in this for a while and have lenses that predates the af-s. Lenses are the real investment for the most part. Quality images, little deprecation, the ability to use them with almost any camera. Not everyone enjoys manually focusing. There's a few non afs lenses that are on my list. If I don't get a 70-200, I'd get the 80-200 2.8. I don't have the 24-70 but I love my 35-70. Also, there's a few third party options ,that come to mind, who are noted for having lousy built in af motors but the screw driven version is awesome. For anyone that just starts and has all afs lenses then that's awesome. To those who wanted focus motors to utilize the older pro lenses that are still awesome performers, then that's the down side. 

On a the other side, I'm curios how these older lenses will perform on such a high resolution camera. That may push people to get the newer lens design.


----------



## jake337 (May 12, 2012)

zamanakhan said:


> I don't understand why people are so focused on the Af motors. if you started out with an entry level camera like I did and bought new gear rather than used, chances are you have more afs lenses. The only non afs lens I can see the newcomers having would be perhaps the 50 1:8 as it is sooo overly hyped most likely has to do with its price, not saying its a bad lens but just talk to someone that doesn't even have a camera, they want that crazy "bokeh" and everyone says the 50 is the best for it. This is a great strategy for Nikon, if you start out with a d3100 and you know you want to go fx one day, you will buy lenses that are new and work with the new system, not go for used Af lenses which Nikon makes no money on. This is what I did, I have no Af lenses, even the ones I bought used, I made sure they had afs. I would gladly give up the Af motor for lighter weight and cost reduction. If the camera is sub 1500 it will be a huge hit end of story pretty much. Not only that but it will make me buy new lenses if I buy the new camera! Not immediately go for used ones, Nikon will give me an upgrade path where I will buy this camera and a gold ring, as it will be easier for me to afford one with the lower price of the camera. Than during the next release I will go for the d800, eventually only upgrading bodies and not buying any extra lenses. Of course canon users will be mad, and all the nikonites will say "you guys have no cool affordable FF CAMERAS" and the canon guys will respond with, it's because canon only has pro gear. Eventually canon will come out with their own to compete and in the long run it will all even out.



I'm quite the opposite.  As I have invested in only AF-D lens and maual focus AIS lens.

As a hobbyist I like to get the best quality for my money which usually means older professional grade lens.  The difference between a 85mm f1.4 af-d and af-s is quite a bit.  Although sometimes it is the opposite as a new 50mm f1.2 ais costs more than the new 50mm f1.4G.

But I agree that I could care less about the focus motor as long as it meters AI, AIS lens.


----------



## jake337 (May 12, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> zamanakhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No AF-S in these lens yet either and I would want a few of them, especially the 50mm f1.2 and 135mm f2.

800 f5.6
180 f2.8
135 f2 
105 f2
50 f1.2
14 f2.8


I believe none of the tilt shift lens are AF-S. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## zamanakhan (May 12, 2012)

Markw said:


> zamanakhan said:
> 
> 
> > The only non afs lens I can see the newcomers having would be perhaps the 50 1:8 as it is sooo overly hyped.
> ...


Yea but it is fairly new, a lot of older d90 guys have 50 1.8 d's.


----------



## Mach0 (May 12, 2012)

jake337 said:
			
		

> No AF-S in these lens yet either and I would want a few of them, especially the 50mm f1.2 and 135mm f2.
> 
> 800 f5.6
> 180 f2.8
> ...



I was just looking at the 135 f2  dc a couple of hours ago lol. $1400-$1800. I find 70-200 vr's locally in this price range often. It's a toss up for me. I know the 135 bokeh is nicer and it's sharper at 2.8 than the 70-200 at 2.8 but the flexibility of the 70-200 is unbeatable. Eventually, I will have both lol.


----------



## Dominantly (May 12, 2012)

Very interested.


----------



## thisisbleep (May 13, 2012)

Sorry if it is a stupid question... Will it be smart to avoid DX lenses if I plan on getting a cheaper full-frame camera later?

My understanding is that the DX lenses will not work properly with full-frame. My current plan is to get the D5200 or 650D, but leaning towards Nikon because of recent advances, then a few years later I would upgrade to a D700 or 7D. Should a similarly priced full-frame be available at that time, I would definitely consider getting it. If the D600 is due to be out at a similar time, I could get that straight away.


----------



## manaheim (May 13, 2012)

thisisbleep said:


> Sorry if it is a stupid question... Will it be smart to avoid DX lenses if I plan on getting a cheaper full-frame camera later?
> 
> My understanding is that the DX lenses will not work properly with full-frame. My current plan is to get the D5200 or 650D, but leaning towards Nikon because of recent advances, then a few years later I would upgrade to a D700 or 7D. Should a similarly priced full-frame be available at that time, I would definitely consider getting it. If the D600 is due to be out at a similar time, I could get that straight away.



My policy was to never spend more than $300 on a DX lens, so that way I wouldn't cry too much when I couldn't really use it anymore.  ymmv.


----------



## Mach0 (May 13, 2012)

manaheim said:
			
		

> My policy was to never spend more than $300 on a DX lens, so that way I wouldn't cry too much when I couldn't really use it anymore.  ymmv.



I agree. I never wanted to spend big bucks on one unless it was a 17-50/55 2.8. There's plenty of lenses that are nice, cost more than$300, and are DX lenses. I just couldn't justify it. Guess it depends on what you are shooting but I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## zamanakhan (May 13, 2012)

manaheim said:


> thisisbleep said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if it is a stupid question... Will it be smart to avoid DX lenses if I plan on getting a cheaper full-frame camera later?
> ...



what no uwa? the 10-20 and 35 1.8 are my only dx lenses. from what i read the 35 is not too bad full frame but vignettes alot.

what excites me about the d600 is being able to invest my money more into the trinity than the body itself while still having a fairly sick sensor.


----------



## Markw (May 13, 2012)

You could always invest in the trinity with a DX camera.  Many people do this.  

Mark


----------



## zamanakhan (May 13, 2012)

Markw said:


> You could always invest in the trinity with a DX camera.  Many people do this.
> 
> Mark



i dont know if i want to spend 1900 on a 14-24 and not be able to fully take advantage of the lens until i go fx. already have the the tele end covered with 2.8 zoom but the mid range and uwa trinity dont seem attractive on dx.


----------



## ZapoTeX (May 13, 2012)

Personally, I'd prefer a weather sealed APS-C with the same AF-module as the D4 and D800, but let's see what the D600 looks like!


----------



## poker_jake (May 13, 2012)

ZapoTeX said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd prefer a weather sealed APS-C with the same AF-module as the D4 and D800, but let's see what the D600 looks like!



I'd like a true d700 replacement


----------



## manaheim (May 13, 2012)

zamanakhan said:


> Markw said:
> 
> 
> > You could always invest in the trinity with a DX camera.  Many people do this.
> ...



If you don't have the FX lenses before you buy the FX camera, then when you DO buy the FX camera, you will actually have yourself a really sexy VERY expensive DX camera that typically runs fewer megapixels than your DX camera does.  ("crop mode" on a 12MP FX camera renders a 5MP image)

You either need to buy the FX glass up front, or you need to have enough money to whomp it down all at once and buy camera and lenses in one shot.

The FX lenses on the DX camera, however... are still optically amazing and completely useful in every way.  My 24-70 2.8 FX is my workhorse and almost never leaves the mount on my D300... and when it does, it's almost always to make room for the 70-200 2.8 VR2 FX.  

I've got the glass, now time for the camera... of course, I just cancelled my D4 order, but that's a whole other issue...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 13, 2012)

There are more reason to buy top-shelf FX glass than which sensor you'll be hitting with it.


----------



## jake337 (May 13, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That why I hope it meters ais lens as you can get a 135 f2 ais from $4-700 depending on condition.Nikon Manual Focus 135 F2 AIS (72) WITH CAPS 35MM SLR MANUAL FOCUS TELEPHOTO LENS - KEH.com


----------



## mjhoward (May 13, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Why would anyone buy a medicro body with an FX sensor....   wait its back to the shares of bestbuy/amazon going up right =)



It's the 5dII!  All sensor, cheap body!


----------



## zamanakhan (May 14, 2012)

manaheim said:


> zamanakhan said:
> 
> 
> > Markw said:
> ...


Most of my glass is fx but for wide angle I would buy it with the camera. I plan on per ordering the d600 when it comes out, and getting a 14-24 while I wait or it to come in.


----------



## TeeZeeMee (May 14, 2012)

Is it bad that I love my d90 and don't really ever wanna chomp down on the fx bit?

What're the real benefits?

on the move!!!!!!


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 15, 2012)

TeeZeeMee said:


> Is it bad that I love my d90 and don't really ever wanna chomp down on the fx bit?
> 
> What're the real benefits?
> 
> on the move!!!!!!



better Low light and dynamic range, if one feels limited with DX in those areas, i would suggest going FX, if not, then stick to DX.


----------



## jackmolotov (May 15, 2012)

an entry level full body frame nikon frame would be AWESOME. I should be able to snap my old F-mount film lenses on it and be fine.

Of course nothing auto focuses or auto apetures.


----------



## zamanakhan (May 16, 2012)

poker_jake said:


> ZapoTeX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


d800 body with d4 sensor and higher fps for the same price   i would be tempted by that as well.


----------



## zamanakhan (May 16, 2012)

Lower Price Full Frame Camera [CR1] « Canon Rumors

it seems the canon guys are hoping for the same thing as well


----------



## Markw (May 16, 2012)

Well, if they use the 5DIII sensor, it looks like Nikon will be using a new-to--the-line sensor (as has already been proposed).  I highly doubt they'd put a D800 sensor in the camera.  It certainly wouldn't directly compete with Canon's offering.

Mark


----------



## Derrel (May 16, 2012)

I think the "old" 24 megapixel full-frame Sony-made sensor shared by the Nikon D3x and the Sony A900 and the Sony A800 is a logical choice for an "economy" FX camera's sensor. Nikon's superior electronics were able to get that sensor to shoot quite well up to ISO 1600 in the D3x--far better than the same sensor was able to do in Sony's low-budget, sub-$2,000 A800, or their affordably-priced $2,699 A900. Who knows though...with Nikon's ENTRY level D3200 having a 24 megapixel APS-C sensor, well, maybe 24MP on FX will not seem 'enough'.


----------



## jake337 (May 16, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I think the "old" 24 megapixel full-frame Sony-made sensor shared by the Nikon D3x and the Sony A900 and the Sony A800 is a logical choice for an "economy" FX camera's sensor. Nikon's superior electronics were able to get that sensor to shoot quite well up to ISO 1600 in the D3x--far better than the same sensor was able to do in Sony's low-budget, sub-$2,000 A800, or their affordably-priced $2,699 A900. Who knows though...with Nikon's ENTRY level D3200 having a 24 megapixel APS-C sensor, well, maybe 24MP on FX will not seem 'enough'.



I think it would be enough!

I have just thought they would use the same wafer from the d3200 and the same options in the d3200 but cut the wafer to FF status.


----------



## Markw (May 16, 2012)

I agree 100%, Derrel.  Who knows, maybe Nikon has tricks up its sleeve to render out even better images from the sensor?  I'm not sure how that would work, but that sure would be great. If they wanted to grab 100% of the market, they would introduce a D600s and D600x.  The D600s would be the high speed, lower MP, high ISO camera, and the D600x would be the slower, higher MP, 'lower' ISO camera (as is customary).  It seems a little low on the spectrum to offer such a variety, but they would certainly cover all the bases and leave Canon with only their video (PERHAPS) to capture any new FXer.

Mark


----------



## zamanakhan (May 20, 2012)

I finally have enough for a d800... I am just wondering if I should wait till the d600 comes out or try and place an order for a d800. Either way looks like I probably won't get a new camera till the end of the summer. Not cause I don't have the funds but because no one will ship me one


----------



## lemonart (May 21, 2012)

zamanakhan said:
			
		

> I finally have enough for a d800... I am just wondering if I should wait till the d600 comes out or try and place an order for a d800. Either way looks like I probably won't get a new camera till the end of the summer. Not cause I don't have the funds but because no one will ship me one



Hey Zamanakhan,

FWIW, 1) I'd go d800.  I'm looking at new bodies as well and have come to the conclusion that, yes, the d600 might look good on a budget, but the d800 is what I REALLY want .  If you have the cash... Do it and don't think twice .  Also order ASAP so the wait is minimized.

2) re: lenses.  When I got started I knew NOTHING.  I ended up with a few great DX lenses on my d7000 and love the pictures they take. BUT, I've quickly grown into FX.  And I find myself needing to trade/sell those lenses to facilitate the new body.  If I were to do it again I'd ALWAYS have bought FX glass so I'd be good for any body Nikon throws at me.  Yes it's more of an expense, but if you know you're going FX don't even hesitate one iota to buy FX glass to use on DX while you wait!

My 2 cents 

Lem


----------



## boomer (May 21, 2012)

I saw the D600 rumors and got super excited. But then I really thought about it and realized I wanted a real pro built body. I searched around and found a D700 with 3200 clicks and couldn't be happier! I have my D7000 as my backup now too! 

I am interested to see what Nikon does in the future with their new bodies tho!


----------



## KmH (May 21, 2012)

poker_jake said:


> I'd like a true d700 replacement


Why? The D700 kicks but.

In 1982 I started with a used hand-me-down film camera, a Minolta SR-T 101, Minolta quit making that model in 1976, and I used it for 20 more years.

Today camera makers have tons of people convinced that if their digital camera is more than 24 months old, it's obsolete and should be trashed and replaced with the latest and greatest.


----------



## sovietdoc (May 21, 2012)

The rumors about an entry level FF body from Canon or Nikon have been in the webs since 2006 at least what I can remember.  Funny how only now they are actually going to do it, when their other cameras go neck to neck.


----------



## spicyTuna (May 22, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> Why? The D700 kicks but.
> 
> In 1982 I started with a used hand-me-down film camera, a Minolta SR-T 101, Minolta quit making that model in 1976, and I used it for 20 more years.
> 
> Today camera makers have tons of people convinced that if their digital camera is more than 24 months old, it's obsolete and should be trashed and replaced with the latest and greatest.



True. Although digital cameras get better in terms of ISO, noise, dynamic range, etc. With film cameras the noise and ISO come down to the film and not the camera.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 24, 2012)

UPDATE!  :

New/updated Nikon D600 specifications | Nikon Rumors

New/updated Nikon D600 specifications:


*24.7MP full frame sensor*
*Weight: 760g (850g with battery and memory cards), the D800 weights 900g*
*3.2" LCD with 921K dot with ambient sensor control*
*HDMI output*
*Video compression: H264/MPEG-4*
*Full HD with 30p, 25p, 24p, HD with 60p, 50p, 30p, 25p*
*Viewfinder coverage: 100% for FX , 97% for Dx*
*The Nikon D600 will have built-in AF motor*
*The body most probably will be weather sealed*
*The D600 may not have built-in GPS as initially reported*
*ISO range: 100-6400 (with Lo-1 ISO 50 and Hi-2 ISO 25,600)*
*39 AF points (with an option of 11 AF points), 9 cross-type AF points*
*AF face detection*
*Exposure compensation: ±5 EV (same as the D800)*
*The D600 will probably use the EN-EL15 rechargeable Li-ion battery


*


----------



## camerateur (May 24, 2012)

StandingBear1983 said:
			
		

> UPDATE!  :
> 
> New/updated Nikon D600 specifications | Nikon Rumors
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikon_Josh (May 24, 2012)

StandingBear1983 said:


> UPDATE!  :
> 
> New/updated Nikon D600 specifications | Nikon Rumors
> 
> ...



Great specs! But with these sort of specs I can't see this camera being as cheap as some are saying it is going to be, I think it will match the current D700 price here in the UK which is in not cheap at all. The supply and demand problems will continue to keep prices high aswell. I think perhaps I will look again at the D700  again when this camera is released. as the D700 is bound to go down quite a bit when it gets a true replacement.


----------



## manaheim (May 24, 2012)

If this is the actual D700 replacement I was hoping for when the D800 came out, I'll likely grab it.  It's a little weird going from pre-ordering a D4... to thinking "Ok, I guess I'll get the D800 instead" and now "Oh... hm... D600 may work...", but I guess that means I'll have about $4,000 left in my bank account to play with.  Not a bad thing.


----------



## zamanakhan (May 24, 2012)

manaheim said:


> If this is the actual D700 replacement I was hoping for when the D800 came out, I'll likely grab it.  It's a little weird going from pre-ordering a D4... to thinking "Ok, I guess I'll get the D800 instead" and now "Oh... hm... D600 may work...", but I guess that means I'll have about $4,000 left in my bank account to play with.  Not a bad thing.


It might not be a true replacement, if it is a true replacement obviously it will cost the same as the d800. This camera as well sounds very very tempting, i too have a feeling it will not be too much cheaper than the d800. I am starting to hope that it is in the same class as the d800 in terms of build quality and weather sealing, also one of the card slots to be cf. if it is a bit cheaper than that is a huge plus, if not than so be it. Just makes my decision for getting a d800 vs d600 that much harder.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (May 24, 2012)

Maybe they found someway to lower prices..(child workers in china\thiland), i don't want to say it, but hell, thats whats going on with many other companies these days...i mean, if they make it only slightly cheaper then the D800, it makes no sense to do another product financialy...


----------



## Sifor (Jun 14, 2012)

First leaked pictures of the D600: First leaked Nikon D600 images | Nikon Rumors


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 14, 2012)

So, by the images, it's a D7000 body with a 24MP FX sensor... Freakin' sweet!


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 14, 2012)

I am very close to pulling back the deposit on my d800, and waiting for the d600. The d600 means full trinity and camera where as the d800 means 2/3 of the trinity for me. Or the entire 1.8g prime lineup and a 14-24 along with d600. D800 means 14-24, 50 1.8 and 80-200. There are just so many more options with the extra $1000, I loved my d7000 and it looks like Nikon fixed the one problem I had with it, mode dial accidentally being knocked out, and having the benifit of being Fx. This IS the perfect body for me. 
So wait another 2 weeks and get my d800 or.... Wait months upon months for a d600 and play with a d70 till then?


----------

